# New plants!!!



## Bolero (Sep 25, 2007)

Sorry no paphs but.......


Well I had some plants arrive yesterday in fantastic health and I have to say I'm pretty happy with the quality. Only $5 each plus postage so who am I to complain? They are mericlones and good size plants too........anyway I have to tell you what I got!!!

Aliceara Evening Colours 'The Gloaming'
Burrageara Kilauea 'TOW'
Colmanara Wildcat 'Kitten'
Odontocidium Black Beauty 'Multi Spike'
Odontocidium Tiger Barb 'Plenty'
Oncidium Kaizumic Delight 'Green Stone'
Vuylstekeara Melissa Brianne 'Shady Ladys'
Vuylstekeara Monica 'Burnham'
Wilsonara Intermezzo 'Passion'
Wilsonara Yachiyo 'Sakuragari'


----------



## Hien (Sep 25, 2007)

Those clones all have very nice flowers.
& that price is truly unbeatable.


----------



## Candace (Sep 25, 2007)

Good deals are always exciting!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 25, 2007)

OK, I'll take after Marco, where are the photos? oke:


----------



## Hien (Sep 25, 2007)

NYEric said:


> OK, I'll take after Marco, where are the photos? oke:



You want flower photos for that price, Eric?
I have something else for you from Ratcliffe that you can buy. 
Make sure you go down the list for the Eric Young foundation plantsoke:

http://www.soos.ca/Newsletters/2007/orchidfest/2007PaphPhragList.pdf


----------



## Bolero (Sep 26, 2007)

Ok here are some pictures for you........












One picture is the finished product (they arrived bare root) and the other picture is me making a mess in the bath last at night whilst repotting the orchids. They are sitting from left to right in the same order as I have listed them above if that makes sense.


----------

